

Connected Choices: How the Internet Is Challenging Sovereign Decisions [pdf] - ohaikbai
http://belfercenter.ksg.harvard.edu/files/uafp_a_969178_hathaway.pdf

======
daveloyall
> Recently, [the author] was appointed to the Global Commission for Internet
> Governance (Bildt Commission).

...

> _Sponsors_

> The commission gratefully acknowledges the support of:

> * Copyright Collective of Canada
> [[http://www.copyrightcollectivecanada.org/](http://www.copyrightcollectivecanada.org/)]

> * Government of Canada

> * Government of Sweden

> * Government of the Netherlands

> * International Development Research Centre
> [[http://www.idrc.ca/EN/AboutUs/Pages/default.aspx](http://www.idrc.ca/EN/AboutUs/Pages/default.aspx)]

> * Maekyung Media Group
> [[http://pdf.mk.co.kr/jpnpdf/mkintroduction.pdf](http://pdf.mk.co.kr/jpnpdf/mkintroduction.pdf)]

> * McKinsey & Company
> [[http://www.mckinsey.com/about_us](http://www.mckinsey.com/about_us)]

> * Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development
> [[http://www.oecd.org/about/](http://www.oecd.org/about/)]

..."Our Internet" indeed!

